# Superlega già finita? : Chelsea, City e Barça già out?



## admin (20 Aprile 2021)

Si continua dalla precedente discussione

Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.

Anche il City sarebbe pronto ad uscire.

In Spagna scrivono che il Barça entrerà in Superlega solo dopo l'ok da parte dei soci. E non è scontato che arrivi.

*Secondo Talsksport, la Superlega potrebbe essere smantellata già stasera. Ci sarebbe una riunione per decidere.

L'amministratore delegato del Manchester United Ed Woodward annuncia le sue dimissioni per fine anno. (talksport)

La Juve smentisce le dimissioni di Agnelli previste nelle prossime ore.

Alle 23:30 la riunione per decidere il futuro della Superlega

*


----------



## Hellscream (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



Insomma, sta Superlega è durata due giorni.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2021)

up


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



Mi sa che il progetto è destinato a morire così. Peccato.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2021)

Di positivo c'è che finalmente si è un po' parlato delle porcherie combinate dai gobbi e da Agnelli e dei debiti clamorosi dell'Inter.

A noi arriverà un bel po' di melma addosso ma tanto, qualche chiletto in più che differenza fa ci siamo abituati.


Speriamo di non perdere completamente la brocca e di cannare clamorosamente 'sto finale di stagione va.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



I ratti abbandonano la nave.!!!Che goduria!!! Singer maiale il Milan deve uscire presto presto!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



Inghilterra che dopo la brexit potrebbe dimostrarsi ancora una volta argine al liberismo più sfrenato mandando a monte sta pagliacciata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Agnelli secondo voi troverà un rifugio in Polo Nord, in Tibet o nel deserto del Rub Al Khali?


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



Mah....che bimbiminkia


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Agnelli secondo voi troverà un rifugio in Polo Nord, in Tibet o nel deserto del Rub Al Khali?



Passerà alla Formula 1 penso, come già si vociferava.


----------



## Kaw (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...


Se questi dovevano essere gli illuminati che avrebbero guidato le squadre più blasonate nella Superlega, direi che ci è andata bene.
Pagliacci!!! Ma con che faccia Agnelli, Perez e anche Gazidis andranno in giro a farsi vedere?


----------



## chicagousait (20 Aprile 2021)

Fosse vero, è durata da natale a Santo stefano


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



Se non va in porto, Gazidis deve essere il primo a dimettersi, un fail totale che ci costerà carissimo.
E a quest punto, prima ne usciamo meglio è.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2021)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Di positivo c'è che finalmente si è un po' parlato delle porcherie combinate dai gobbi e da Agnelli e dei debiti clamorosi dell'Inter.
> 
> A noi arriverà un bel po' di melma addosso ma tanto, qualche chiletto in più che differenza fa ci siamo abituati.
> 
> ...



Disamina perfetta caro Alcyppa. Gnello prenderà delle belle legne sui denti, sto infame!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...


*
Notizia dei documenti già pronti arriva dalla BBC.
BBC era la testata che oggi, in controtendenza,affermava che le voci non fossero vere. Ora si allinea.*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Agnelli secondo voi troverà un rifugio in Polo Nord, in Tibet o nel deserto del Rub Al Khali?



Speriamo si butti giù da un burrone


----------



## JoKeR (20 Aprile 2021)

Il calcio deve cambiare, non c'è nulla da esultare se rimane lo status quo.

Questo calcio, spiace ammetterlo, fa schifo.

Già avere alzato il polverone è qualcosa..... mi immagino gli juventini contro la SL se finiscono in EL... noi siamo abituati, ma loro?


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Agnelli secondo voi troverà un rifugio in Polo Nord, in Tibet o nel deserto del Rub Al Khali?



Se penso alla più grande figuraccia che ricordi di Galliani, ovvero i lampioni di Marsiglia... Direi che questa figura di melma e 100 milioni di volte superiore


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

Su sky dicono che anche lo United stia preparando le carte per uscire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



*Anche alcuni giocatori del Real manifestano dissenso. Modric, Marcelo e Lucas Vazquez appoggiano un post critico di Beckam:

"Sono una persona che ama il calcio. È stata la mia vita da quando ricordo. L'ho adorato da quando ero un bambino da fan, e sono ancora un fan adesso. Da giocatore e ora da proprietario so che il nostro sport non è niente senza i tifosi. Abbiamo bisogno che il calcio sia per tutti. Abbiamo bisogno che il calcio sia giusto e abbiamo bisogno di competizioni basate sul merito. Se non proteggiamo questi valori, il gioco che amiamo è in pericolo".*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Il calcio deve cambiare, non c'è nulla da esultare se rimane lo status quo.
> 
> Questo calcio, spiace ammetterlo, fa schifo.
> 
> Già avere alzato il polverone è qualcosa..... mi immagino gli juventini contro la SL se finiscono in EL... noi siamo abituati, ma loro?



Un milanista che si preoccupa degli juventini che vanno in EL.

Niente, fa già ridere così.


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Notizia dei documenti già pronti arriva dalla BBC.
> BBC era la testata che oggi, in controtendenza,affermava che le voci non fossero vere. Ora si allinea.*



Che cosa aspetta il mitico aivan?
Tutte fuori.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Superpippo80 (20 Aprile 2021)

Meno male.
Un progetto folle e schifoso.


----------



## Mika (20 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che cosa aspetta il mitico aivan?
> Tutte fuori.



Fidati, stanotte la sciolgono direttamente. Intanto ora siamo stati bollati come "traditori del calcio" immagino cosa ci aspetta negli arbitraggi nelle prossime partite fino a fine campionato.

Che buffonata epocale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Fidati, stanotte la sciolgono direttamente. Intanto ora siamo stati bollati come "traditori del calcio" immagino cosa ci aspetta negli arbitraggi nelle prossime partite fino a fine campionato.
> 
> Che buffonata epocale.



Dilettantismo puro. Questo succede a seguire dei pazzi come Agnelli.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

Inghilterra che dopo la Brexit si dimostra ancora argine al liberismo più sfrenato mandando forse a monte a la superlega


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



Sui social si legge di fonti spagnole che parlano di un incontro stasera dei 12 club per abbandonare tutto.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Aprile 2021)

Codardi....Florentino non mollare


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2021)

Quindi il 30 per cento del forum aveva ragione. Menomale ragazzi menomale... Che aspetta il maiale sionista singer per fare uscire l'immenso AC MILAN di questo schifo di superlega!!


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2021)

*Secondo Talsksport, la Superlega potrebbe essere smantellata già stasera. Ci sarebbe una riunione per decidere.*


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dilettantismo puro. Questo succede a seguire dei pazzi come Agnelli.



Però scusami, ora è tutta colpa di agnelli e gli altri verginelli?
Agnelli ha puntato la pistola alla testa di gazidis, di zhang, di glazer e via dicendo?
O forse conveniva a tutti spartirsi somme da capogiro?


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Quindi il 30 per cento del forum aveva ragione. Menomale ragazzi menomale... Che aspetta il maiale sionista singer per fare uscire l'immenso AC MILAN di questo schifo di superlega!!



Speriamo stasera stesso.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Talsksport, la Superlega potrebbe essere smantellata già stasera. Ci sarebbe una riunione per decidere.*



Sarebbe la cosa più vergognosa mai vista nella storia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però scusami, ora è tutta colpa di agnelli e gli altri verginelli?
> Agnelli ha puntato la pistola alla testa di gazidis, di zhang, di glazer e via dicendo?
> O forse conveniva a tutti spartirsi somme da capogiro?



No no, nessun verginello. Guarda, se mi hai seguito sai cosa penso di Gazzosa, che ha ben partecipato a questa buffonata.


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2021)

Se salta tutto mi pare un'ottima scusa per mettere il nostro pelato sudafricano alla porta.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Agnelli secondo voi troverà un rifugio in Polo Nord, in Tibet o nel deserto del Rub Al Khali?





Albijol ha scritto:


> Passerà alla Formula 1 penso, come già si vociferava.



Per me cambiano la serratura a Maranello.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Talsksport, la Superlega potrebbe essere smantellata già stasera. Ci sarebbe una riunione per decidere.*



Sembra la tratttiva del Milan


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



Noi di circhi siamo dei top player mondiali e ovviamente non potevamo mancare... Ma che anche Real, Juve e via dicendo facciano 'sta figura barbina è piuttosto sorprendente.


Comunque acqua fresca in confronto a robe come Bee Ciaociaobolla o cinefake.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Aprile 2021)

Bisognava alzare un polverone evidentemente e un polverone è stato alzato, ci saranno conseguenze in ogni caso.

Non si può andare avanti così, in primis verrà abolito del tutto il FFP, le grandi hanno troppi debiti.


----------



## overlord (20 Aprile 2021)

La slitta!!!


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Praticamente solo i milanisti e i gobbi sbrodolavano per sta' cafonata.

Amici miei del forum, vi capisco. Manca anche a me tornare dove eravamo.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No no, nessun verginello. Guarda, se mi hai seguito sai cosa penso di Gazzosa, che ha ben partecipato a questa buffonata.



Si infatti ti stimo per la coerenza e ti stimo da sempre per le tue idee. 

Però leggo che si punta il dito solo su agnelli (che non piace manco a me)..quando tutti si sono sporcati le mani allo stesso modo


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2021)

Se salta tutto Gazidis scriverà un'altra lettera agli sponsor?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2021)

Gazidis ha anche fatto il comunicato per gli sponsor, ma dai.... che razza di circo è?


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Bisognava alzare un polverone evidentemente e un polverone è stato alzato, ci saranno conseguenze in ogni caso.
> 
> Non si può andare avanti così, in primis verrà abolito del tutto il FFP, le grandi hanno troppi debiti.



Non cambierà nulla joker...


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



È durata meno di un gatto in autostrada.

Almeno non ho rischiato l'infarto per nulla domenica a pranzo


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gazidis ha anche fatto il comunicato per gli sponsor, ma dai.... che razza di circo è?



Un incapace, deve dimettersi ORA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Bisognava alzare un polverone evidentemente e un polverone è stato alzato, ci saranno conseguenze in ogni caso.
> 
> Non si può andare avanti così, in primis verrà abolito del tutto il FFP, le grandi hanno troppi debiti.



E questa sarebbe una grandissima cosa, che unirebbe favorevoli e dissidenti. 
Ieri Boban è stato eletto Head of football dell'UEFA, sappiamo cosa pensa Zorro di certi argomenti. Io una piccola, minuscola speranza, che le cose possano cambiare ce l'ho. Sarò un illuso.

E abbiamo anche la diffamazione mondiale, dileggio estremo, di alcuni personaggi pessimi del panorma acalcistico (Agnelli, Perez, Gazidis, Ceferin), quindi secondo me da questa storia può nascere ancora qualcosa di buono.




Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoKeR (20 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non cambierà nulla joker...



Dici? E i 7 mld che la UEFA dice di avere già trovato, in 48 ore?

Cambierà cambierà.... noi milanisti passeremo ancora anni in EL ma alla fine qualcosa cambierà, così il circo non funziona più. Voi della Juve attenti che fate la nostra fine.

In questi giorni ho capito solo una cosa: del calcio non frega niente a nessuno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2021)

*Florentino Perez: "PSG e Bayern Monaco finiranno per entrare nella Super Lega"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Florentino Perez: "PSG e Bayern Monaco finiranno per entrare nella Super Lega"*



Ma che dice? Non si capisce più niente....


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Dici? E i 7 mld che la UEFA dice di avere già trovato, in 48 ore?
> 
> Cambierà cambierà.... noi milanisti passeremo ancora anni in EL ma alla fine qualcosa cambierà, così il circo non funziona più. Voi della Juve attenti che fate la nostra fine.
> 
> In questi giorni ho capito solo una cosa: del calcio non frega niente a nessuno.



Esistono solo interessi..tutto il resto è falso moralismo.

Questa cosa dei 7 miliardi è solo una pagliacciata e tutto tornerà come prima 
Le grandi squadre in qualche modo verranno salvate e city e psg continueranno a fare porcate


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



L'ideale sarebbe trovare soluzioni con la UEFA che rendano inutile la SL. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che dice? Non si capisce più niente....



Si chiama "damage control"...


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sembra la tratttiva del Milan



Sembra la storia di Galliani quando andò a Barcellona per Eto'o..."mi sedetti, chiesero 40 milioni, mi alzai e salutai tutti"


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che dice? Non si capisce più niente....


Beh, SE parte è ovvio che parteciperanno...

Ma al momento non è chiaro in che stato sia il progetto...


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2021)

*Super Lega: Secondo quanto riportato da Madrid Zone le voci provenienti dalla Gran Bretagna sarebbero false, in oltre il Manchester City ha negato la possibilità di rilasciare un qualsiasi commento riguardo queste voci.*


----------



## Snake (20 Aprile 2021)

*TV3: i 6 club inglesi si stanno ritirando dalla superlega*


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Agnelli secondo voi troverà un rifugio in Polo Nord, in Tibet o nel deserto del Rub Al Khali?



Ti sbagli fratello,conoscendo il soggetto e la stirpe da cui proviene andrà avanti come se nulla fosse successo,anzi,diverrà più cannibale e più sfacciato,solo gli Elkann possono parcheggiarlo.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2021)

Mai fare affari con la Juve e soprattutto MAI con gli Agnelli.


----------



## Mika (20 Aprile 2021)

Mi viene un dubbio, le squadre della EU non rischiano sanzioni perché la legge EU non sono violate, ma mi sa che la premier può squalificare le inglesi ed estrometterle perché il campionato inglese non è un campionato facente parte della UE.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Super Lega: Secondo quanto riportato da Madrid Zone le voci provenienti dalla Gran Bretagna sarebbero false, in oltre il Manchester City ha negato la possibilità di rilasciare un qualsiasi commento riguardo queste voci.*



.


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2021)

*L'amministratore delegato del Manchester United Ed Woodward si è dimesso. (talksport)*


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si infatti ti stimo per la coerenza e ti stimo da sempre per le tue idee.
> 
> Però leggo che si punta il dito solo su agnelli (che non piace manco a me)..quando tutti si sono sporcati le mani allo stesso modo



Alt.
Diciamo le cose come stanno. Rispetto ad altri Agnelli era stato nominato vice presidente di questa Superlega e ha lasciato la presidenza dell'ECA. È stato sbugiardato da un individuo minuscolo come Ceferin, ed è stato lui a spingere sto progetto piú di tutti, ormai da un paio d'anni.

C'è molta differenza. Non mi dispiace dire che ha fatto una figura di melma piú degli altri, piú dello stesso Perez.
E io godo, perché lo considero il peggior individuo nella storia del calcio.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Aprile 2021)

Ma si, che belle le leghe nazionali.

Bayern Monaco - Bayer Leverkusen 2-0 al minuto 26, senza Lewandosky...

Due settimane fa il Bayern Monaco ha vinto 4-0 credo contro lo Stoccarda giocando tutta la partita in 10.

Ma si, questo è il calcio che piace a noi tifosi, il calcio dei sogni, il calcio equilibrato, in cui negli ultimi 10 anni in A hanno vinto Napoli, Roma e Atalanta lo scudetto. Ah no, non è successo... Pjanic e Higuain glieli ha presi la Juve... peccato, il modello itagliota è così bello che è un peccato cambiare.


----------



## Snake (20 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

E se il trucco di Agnelli, Perez, e Ivano Gazosa, fosse stato quello di sollevare il polverone e prendere le penali delle dissidenti per sistemare i debiti?


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> *L'amministratore delegato del Manchester United Ed Woodward si è dimesso. (talksport)*



Game over.
A ruota lo deve seguire Gazzosa, inutile dirigente.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma si, che belle le leghe nazionali.
> 
> Bayern Monaco - Bayer Leverkusen 2-0 al minuto 26, senza Lewandosky...
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, infatti la soluzione non è quella buffonata che vogliono fare, ma abbassare le differenze tra i club.
Sopratutto abbassare gli ingaggi dei giocatori.

Dovrebbe essere illegale tenere campioni in panchina, quando poi le altre squadre girano con i cessi.
*
Vogliamo lo spettacolo? 
Iniziamo a non sprecare i talenti facendoli giocare la metà dei minuti.*

C'è Bale che prende 20 milioni all' anno per giocare a Golf. Dai su.


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2021)

Qualora dovesse saltare, dovremo trarre le seguenti conclusioni:
1)la UEFA e la FIFA hanno un potere infinitamente più grande di quanto già non sapessimo(anche se qualcuno crederà alla favoletta del dietrofront per i tifosi);
2)i principali club europei sono gestiti da perfetti incompetenti;
3)la combinazione dei due punti precedenti, unitamente all’incapacità dei club di fare fronte comune, ridimensiona drasticamente il potere contrattuale dei club in ottica riforma del calcio. 

Per quanto riguarda direttamente noi, penso che Elliott cercherà di venderci perché uno dei suoi obiettivi è sempre stato la Superleague e, se non si fa ora, non si fa più. Speriamo si faccia avanti qualche azienda solida.


----------



## kastoro (20 Aprile 2021)

A sto punto dategli un naso rosso e fategli fare popi popi


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Alt.
> Diciamo le cose come stanno. Rispetto ad altri Agnelli era stato nominato vice presidente di questa Superlega e ha lasciato la presidenza dell'ECA. È stato sbugiardato da un individuo minuscolo come Ceferin, ed è stato lui a spingere sto progetto piú di tutti, ormai da un paio d'anni.
> 
> C'è molta differenza. Non mi dispiace dire che ha fatto una figura di melma piú degli altri, piú dello stesso Perez.
> E io godo, perché lo considero il peggior individuo nella storia del calcio.



Fino ad un certo punto. Non ha fatto tutto solo ma se fa più piacere pensarla così ok.
Tanto se sto progetto fallisce si devono dimettere tutto come ha appena fatto il chairman dello united


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo stasera stesso.



Speriamo grande Iceman speriamo . Il Milan è dei tifosi il suo DNA è casciavit mai dimenticarlo!


----------



## Hellscream (20 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> *L'amministratore delegato del Manchester United Ed Woodward si è dimesso. (talksport)*



Mamma mia che figura, mamma mia... Quindi sta storia è praticamente finita. Altro che "partiamo ad Agosto" LOL.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E se il trucco di Agnelli, Perez, e Ivano Gazosa, fosse stato quello di sollevare il polverone e prendere le penali delle dissidenti per sistemare i debiti?



LOL

Sarebbe una cosa epica 


Comunque tutti sti dirigenti che non hanno un minimo di palle fanno ridere i polli. Bastano 4 scemi sui social e tornano sempre indietro nelle decisioni.


----------



## danjr (20 Aprile 2021)

strano che nessuno abbia ancora detto che la SL è finanziata con i soldi di rientro di SB


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> *L'amministratore delegato del Manchester United Ed Woodward si è dimesso. (talksport)*



Gazidis seguire esempio, grazie.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma si, che belle le leghe nazionali.
> 
> Bayern Monaco - Bayer Leverkusen 2-0 al minuto 26, senza Lewandosky...
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto e lo dico dopo 9 scudetti consecutivi..
Ma si romantici sto calcio piace. Per coerenza però non si dovrebbero più lamentare no?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> *L'amministratore delegato del Manchester United Ed Woodward si è dimesso. (talksport)*



Ed il sito bello fatto ?

CVD lo sapevo che sarebbe finito in un nulla..era impossibile lo scenario


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2021)

Se la faranno, sarò contentissimo. Se non la faranno, i problemi saranno degli altri. Siamo i secondi per quanto riguarda le perdite (meglio di noi solo il City) e soprattutto da un paio d'anni siamo in miglioramento coi bilanci.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed il sito bello fatto ?
> 
> CVD lo sapevo che sarebbe finito in un nulla..era impossibile lo scenario



Sarebbe bastato fare l'annuncio a competizioni sportive finite, vai a capire perché l'hanno annunciato così presto


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> LOL
> 
> Sarebbe una cosa epica
> 
> ...



Questa però Stanis è grossa grossa, un figura di melma da top five della storia.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



Che pagliacci


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Fino ad un certo punto. Non ha fatto tutto solo ma se fa più piacere pensarla così ok.
> Tanto se sto progetto fallisce si devono dimettere tutto come ha appena fatto il chairman dello united



Non ho mica detto che ha fatto tutto da solo.
Ho detto solo che lui si è esposto piú di tutti (Perez compreso) e su questo non puoi contraddirmi.

Mi vergogno profondamente anche dalla figuraccia che stiamo per fare noi, non ti credere.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bastato fare l'annuncio a competizioni sportive finite, vai a capire perché l'hanno annunciato così presto



Per avere tempo di trattare i termini.

La Uefa, anche dovesse vincere questa battaglia, ha sicuramente sudato freddo.


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Aprile 2021)

sarà un terremoto in ogni caso!
secondo me noi ne usciremo distrutti (non saremo gli unici)

In generale giusto preservare la meritocrazia, in champions su 36 squadre però non è accettabile a mio avviso che ce ne siano almeno 15 totalmente materasso di paese sconosciuti che prendono 3 o 4 goal da tutte, dovrebbero quantomeno fare un passo intermedio aumentando la competitività della champions lasciando fuori meno big rispetto alle qualificazioni tramite campionati attuali (oggi una champions tra l'altro che è abbastanza modesta e scontata fino ai quarti di finale, rispetto ad anni fa, va ammesso)


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2021)

*Andrea Agnelli avrebbe rassegnato le proprie dimissioni da presidente della juventus.*


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2021)

Cmq se Gazzosa si dimette noi qualcosina ci guadagnamo


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, infatti la soluzione non è quella buffonata che vogliono fare, ma abbassare le differenze tra i club.
> Sopratutto abbassare gli ingaggi dei giocatori.
> 
> Dovrebbe essere illegale tenere campioni in panchina, quando poi le altre squadre girano con i cessi.
> ...



Dovrebbe essere illegale far pagare Locatelli 50 milioni o scamacca 40.
Però questo piace alle squadrette no?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Andrea Agnelli avrebbe rassegnato le proprie dimissioni da presidente della juventus.*



.


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2021)

Boh, comunque aldilà di come finirà 'sta roba è un fail clamoroso a livello di comunicazione.

Appare dal nulla o quasi a mezzanotte, non si capisce chi è stato invitato o meno, non si capisce quando parte, non si capisce come funzionano gli inviti, nessuno ha chiesto nulla ai tifosi, ai giocatori, etc. Ciliegina sulla torta, sono riusciti a far passare quei mafiosi dell'UEFA come i difensori del calcio. 

Monociglio masterclass


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Andrea Agnelli avrebbe rassegnato le proprie dimissioni da presidente della juventus.*



Pietra tombale, come ho scritto andrà alla f1


----------



## overlord (20 Aprile 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Andrea Agnelli avrebbe rassegnato le proprie dimissioni da presidente della juventus.*



Ahahahahahhahahahahha dai ma è da sotterrarsi a vita


----------



## JoKeR (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, infatti la soluzione non è quella buffonata che vogliono fare, ma abbassare le differenze tra i club.
> Sopratutto abbassare gli ingaggi dei giocatori.
> 
> Dovrebbe essere illegale tenere campioni in panchina, quando poi le altre squadre girano con i cessi.
> ...



Pazzo svegliati ti prego.

Svegliati. Vivi in un mondo che non esiste più.

Io condivido idealmente i tuoi pensieri, ma la direzione è proprio opposta........ guarda i Raiola, i Messi, i Donnarumma.... 

Chi deve regolamentare non lo ha mai fatto, per propri interessi.

Ti voglio bene collega di tifo, ma vivi in un mondo che non esiste più, forse sei troppo giovane.

Quel mondo esisteva ai tempi di Maldini padre, di Baresi, di Bergomi, di Scirea.. ora non c'è più


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

Agnelli si è dimesso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2021)




----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Andrea Agnelli avrebbe rassegnato le proprie dimissioni da presidente della juventus.*


Fake.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

Il calcio non cambierà mai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2021)

Che pagliacci ragazzi, mamma mia. Il vero degrado dei nostri tempi è questo qui, non esistono più uomini con un po' di palle. Incapaci di mantenere la propria parola e le convinzioni per 2 giorni di fila. Ridicoli

A sto punto che si dimettano tutti i presidenti dei club fondatori


----------



## JoKeR (20 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto e lo dico dopo 9 scudetti consecutivi..
> Ma si romantici sto calcio piace. Per coerenza però non si dovrebbero più lamentare no?



Come fa infatti uno juventino a godere per 9 scudetti di fila, di cui 7 vinti con record infranti una partita dopo l'altra, non lo so proprio.
Teniamoci questo calcio, con le itagliote fuori ai gironi o col Porto, e non lamentiamoci più.

Il calcio è diventato uno schifo: hai presente il girone di Champions che hai fatto quest'anno? Una cosa aberrante. Indecente.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non ho mica detto che ha fatto tutto da solo.
> Ho detto solo che lui si è esposto piú di tutti (Perez compreso) e su questo non puoi contraddirmi.
> 
> Mi vergogno profondamente anche dalla figuraccia che stiamo per fare noi, non ti credere.



Hanno avuto paura dei social e della gentaglia che vuole l’eterno status quo.
Giusto che spariscano tutti


----------



## Snake (20 Aprile 2021)

*Agnelli si sarebbe dimesso*


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Come fa infatti uno juventino a godere per 9 scudetti di fila, di cui 7 vinti con record infranti una partita dopo l'altra, non lo so proprio.
> Teniamoci questo calcio, con le itagliote fuori ai gironi o col Porto, e non lamentiamoci più.
> 
> Il calcio è diventato uno schifo: hai presente il girone di Champions che hai fatto quest'anno? Una cosa aberrante. Indecente.



Io ormai mi annoio a vedere il calcio 
Ma anche la CL ormai è ridicola


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2021)

Si è dimesso l ad dello United. Chissà se Gazzosa avrà la stessa dignità.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere illegale far pagare Locatelli 50 milioni o scamacca 40.
> Però questo piace alle squadrette no?



Guarda che quelle cose la fa la Juve con le sue plusvalenze.

Mai visto altre squadre stra-pagare quella gente quelle cifre.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Aprile 2021)

Figura di melma epica... questa batte Galliani che ritira la squadra dal campo. Aspettiamoci ritorsioni.... s'ammazzassero quei 4 idioti al comando


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Agnelli si sarebbe dimesso*



Quando si dice "nascondersi sottoterra"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2021)

Sai che beffa per tutti i soloni che erano entusiasti di questa superporcheria 
Ma purtroppo per ora sono solo voci,attendiamo che qualcosa si sblocchi


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si è dimesso l ad dello United. Chissà se Gazzosa avrà la stessa dignità.



Lui e anche Scaroni, un danno d'immagine mostruoso, quasi peggio del ritiro della squadra a Marsiglia per i lampioni.


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2021)

La notizia di Agnelli credo sia fake. Penso sia partita da qualche troll su Twitter dopo le dimissioni allo United. Non vedo, almeno per ora, fonti serie che la riportano di prima mano, rilanciano solo i tweet falsi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Aprile 2021)

Ora ci sarà data ridere con le ripercussioni che subiremo dalla UEFA...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> LOL
> 
> Sarebbe una cosa epica
> 
> ...



Mai così attuale



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L’eunuco si fregò le mani incipriate. «Posso congedarmi da te con un piccolo indovinello, lord Tyrion?» Proseguì senza attendere una risposta: «Tre grandi uomini siedono in una stanza, un re, un prete e un ricco con il suo oro. Tra loro c’è un mercenario, un ometto di umili origini e senza troppo cervello. Ognuno dei tre grandi uomini ordina al mercenario di uccidere gli altri due.
“Uccidili” dice il re “perché io sono il tuo signore.”
“Uccidili” dice il prete “perché io te l’ordino nel nome degli Dei.”
“Uccidili” dice il ricco “e tutto quest’oro sarà tuo.”
Per cui, dimmi, mio lord: chi sarà a vivere e chi a morire?».

Con un profondo inchino, l’eunuco si ritirò dalla sala comune ondeggiando sulle sue morbide pantofole.

Una volta che se ne fu andato, Chella sbuffò e Shae arricciò il naso ben fatto. «Il ricco, vive, giusto?» azzardò.

«Forse. E forse no.» Tyrion sorseggiò pensosamente il vino. «Dipende dal mercenario, mi pare.» Posò la coppa. «Vieni, andiamo di sopra.»

[…]

«… hai avuto l’opportunità di pensare a quel piccolo indovinello che ti ho posto quel giorno alla locanda?»

«Mi è passato per la testa, una volta o due» ammise Tyrion. «Il re, il prete e il ricco… chi vive e chi muore? A chi di loro obbedirà il mercenario? E’ un indovinello che non ha risposta. O meglio, che di risposte ne ha troppe. Tutto dipende dall’uomo con la spada.»

«Eppure, quell’uomo non è nessuno» commentò Varys. «Non possiede corona, né oro, né il favore degli Dei. Possiede solo un pezzo di acciaio acuminato.»

«Ma quel pezzo d’acciaio ha il potere di vita e di morte.»

«Per l’appunto… Quindi, se sono i guerrieri, in realtà, a dominare il mondo, per quale motivo facciamo finta che siano i re a detenere il potere? Per quale motivo un uomo forte con una spada in pugno dovrebbe mai obbedire a un re bambino come Joffrey o a un grasso ubriacone come suo padre?»

«Perché quel re bambino e quel grasso ubriacone possono chiamare altri uomini, con altre spade.»

«E allora sono quegli altri uomini con le spade ad avere il potere. Ma lo hanno veramente? Da dove provengono le loro spade? Perché quegli uomini, alla fine, obbediscono?» Varys continuò a sorridere. «C’è chi dice che il sapere è potere. Altri dicono che il potere arriva dagli Dei, altri ancora che deriva dalla legge. Eppure, quel giorno, sulla scalinata del Grande Tempio di Baelor, il nostro sacrale sommo septon, la nostra investita regina reggente e il tuo onnisapiente servitore qui presente si sono rivelati tanto impotenti quanto il più miserabile dei ciabattini e dei vinai in quella folla. Chi pensi che abbia veramente ucciso Eddard Stark, quindi? Joffrey, che ha dato l’ordine? Ser Ilyn Payne, che ha calato la spada? Oppure… qualcun altro?»

«Facciamola finita, Varys.» Tyrion tornò a inclinare la testa di lato. «Hai intenzione di darmi una risposta al tuo maledetto enigma, o vuoi solo che il mio mal di testa peggiori?»

«Vuoi la risposta? Eccola.» Varys non smise di sorridere. «Il potere risiede dove un uomo crede che risieda. Nulla di più, nulla di meno.»

«Vuoi dire che il potere è un trucco da guitti?»

«Voglio dire che è nient’altro che un’ombra sul muro» sussurrò Varys. «Ma le ombre possono uccidere. E, certe volte, un uomo molto piccolo può proiettare un’ombra molto grossa.»


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2021)

Mamma mia che degrado


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bastato fare l'annuncio a competizioni sportive finite, vai a capire perché l'hanno annunciato così presto



Perché la Juve non deve più giocare partite contro Roma Lazio Napoli e Atalanta ovvero quelle escluse da Super Lega. Guarda caso annunciato dopo Atalanta-Juve col rischio di arrivare quinti.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che quelle cose la fa la Juve con le sue plusvalenze.
> 
> Mai visto altre squadre stra-pagare quella gente quelle cifre.



No vero? Barella 50 milioni, sensi 40 milioni li ha pagati la Juve no?
Tonali 35 milioni l’ha pagato la Juve ?
Questo è il sistema calcio italiano non facciamo le verginelle


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Pazzo svegliati ti prego.
> 
> Svegliati. Vivi in un mondo che non esiste più.
> 
> ...



Svegliarmi? Forse dovrebbe svegliarsi quei mala-imprenditori incapaci come Agnelli che gestiscono le proprie società come dei dilettanti.

Mica è colpa mia se stavano con le pezze al culo. Andassero a scuola, o si affidassero a qualcuno di competente.

Mica gli devo ripagare io i debiti che hanno fatto.

C'è tutto il pianete che urla contro questa cafonata, e vieni a dire a me di svegliarmi ?!


----------



## __king george__ (20 Aprile 2021)

sono tutti e 12 vermi allo stesso modo per quanto mi riguarda

mi ci vorrà un pò di tempo per tornare a riguardare il milan come prima

altre squadre almeno hanno avuto giocatori o allenatori che hanno preso posizione...da noi il silenzio totale..


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Aprile 2021)

Comunque ho letto che l'ad del Manchester United si dimetterà al termine della stagione 2021-2022, non ora.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2021)

Woodman si dimetterà a fine stagione e di Agnelli non c'è nulla di ufficiale.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No vero? Barella 50 milioni, sensi 40 milioni li ha pagati la Juve no?
> Tonali 35 milioni l’ha pagato la Juve ?
> Questo è il sistema calcio italiano non facciamo le verginelle



Te stai ad arrampicà sui vetri amico.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente solo i milanisti e i gobbi sbrodolavano per sta' cafonata.
> 
> Amici miei del forum, vi capisco. Manca anche a me tornare dove eravamo.



I milanisti li ho visti abbastanza divisi equamente tranne qui sul forum, dove vige una certa visione capitalistica della vita da parte di molti "progressisti"

Solo i tifosi di Juve e Real volevano a tutti i costi sta porcata per salvarsi le natiche.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto che l'ad del Manchester United si dimetterà al termine della stagione 2021-2022, non ora.



Fine 2021 da fonte originale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fine 2021 da fonte originale.



Giusto.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Aprile 2021)

Godo!


----------



## JoKeR (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Svegliarmi? Forse dovrebbe svegliarsi quei mala-imprenditori incapaci come Agnelli che gestiscono le proprie società come dei dilettanti.
> 
> Mica è colpa mia se stavano con le pezze al culo. Andassero a scuola, o si affidassero a qualcuno di competente.
> 
> ...



Non hai capito il senso del post.

Svegliarti nel senso che il calcio sta andando proprio in direzione diametralmente opposta e il covid ha accelerato tutto.
C'è bisogno di incrementare i ricavi e di migliorare il prodotto, nessuno ha mai vinto la Champions con il budget del Bologna.

Vaglielo tu a dire ora a Ronaldo che invece di 31 mln ne deve prendere 4 massimo all'anno...

I buoi sono scappati, da tempo.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Te stai ad arrampicà sui vetri amico.



Per nulla
Sto portando fatti. Che tu volutamente non vuoi vedere


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E se il trucco di Agnelli, Perez, e Ivano Gazosa, fosse stato quello di sollevare il polverone e prendere le penali delle dissidenti per sistemare i debiti?



Appunto. Se qualche squadra molla pagherà dei gran bei soldoni. E chi ne beneficerà saranno le altre squadre. Sicuro che le 3 italiane non mollano


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il calcio non cambierà mai



Ed è meglio cosi!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2021)

Sembra che Agnelli dimissionario sia una super fake news...


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Aprile 2021)

In questo momento mi sento parte di Matrix, credo che il novanta per cento delle notizie che stanno uscendo siano manipolate.


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2021)

*Secondo la Gazzetta alle 23.30 riunione di emergenza tra i 12 club *


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

ma quelli che son contenti di questa cosa hanno la minima idea di cosa ci aspetta?

inoltre hanno la minima idea del perchè succederebbe e si sono chiesti perchè le tedesche non sono entrate? ma booooooo il calcio finisce stasera.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ed è meglio cosi!



Davvero?
Oh se siete contenti voi amici miei..buon per voi


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2021)

Ora pagheranno tutte delle superpenali e l'ovino sistemerà il bilancio.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> I milanisti li ho visti abbastanza divisi equamente tranne qui sul forum, dove vige una certa visione capitalistica della vita da parte di molti "progressisti"
> 
> Solo i tifosi di Juve e Real volevano a tutti i costi sta porcata per salvarsi le natiche.



Si, hai ragione. Ma anche qui molti, comunque riservavano qualche dubbio, tipo [MENTION=4357]sunburn[/MENTION] o [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION]

Qualcuno per favore, avvisi [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] che non se ne fa più niente, era già partito in quinta con l' organizzazione delle trasferte ( scherzo zio)


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quelli che son contenti di questa cosa hanno la minima idea di cosa ci aspetta?
> 
> inoltre hanno la minima idea del perchè succederebbe e si sono chiesti perchè le tedesche non sono entrate? ma booooooo il calcio finisce stasera.



Speriamo in Boban, ad ora è la nostra unica via di salvezza, confido nell'amicizia con paolo.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per nulla
> Sto portando fatti. Che tu volutamente non vuoi vedere



Come sempre, li vedi solo tu. 
Il resto del mondo la vede sempre diversamente, mah.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

e ne dico un'altra...
stanno uscendo solo le squadre ancora dentro alle coppe......


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Super Lega: Secondo quanto riportato da Madrid Zone le voci provenienti dalla Gran Bretagna sarebbero false, in oltre il Manchester City ha negato la possibilità di rilasciare un qualsiasi commento riguardo queste voci.*



Vediamo.

Viste le proteste in Inghilterra, credo più a Perez che si stia smelmando i pantaloni in questo momento.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo in Boban, ad ora è la nostra unica via di salvezza, confido nell'amicizia con paolo.



Zorro ci metterà il carico per affossare gazzosa.


----------



## darden (20 Aprile 2021)

Io resto del mio parere, la UEFA è il nostro primo nemico e questa era l'occasione per dargli un colpo.. non so se sono voci o è fallita davvero l'occasione.. 

Ma per me un cambio serve, il calcio così non può andare avanti a lungo..


----------



## Prealpi (20 Aprile 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> In questo momento mi sento parte di Matrix, credo che il novanta per cento delle notizie che stanno uscendo siano manipolate.


Fai anche il 99%


----------



## Raryof (20 Aprile 2021)

Volevano togliere il giochetto alla Uefa, lolz.
Giochetto non si tocca, eh?
Fine della ricreazione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> *L'amministratore delegato del Manchester United Ed Woodward si è dimesso. (talksport)*



Adesso tocca a Gazidis.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> I milanisti li ho visti abbastanza divisi equamente tranne qui sul forum, dove vige una certa visione capitalistica della vita da parte di molti "progressisti"
> 
> Solo i tifosi di Juve e Real volevano a tutti i costi sta porcata per salvarsi le natiche.



Assolutamente vero. Chi ama il calcio veramente era contro questo progetto ebraico-capitalistico- americano ****ico di calcio globalizzato del ***!! DMZ ha capito tutto come spesso . Pazzo mania sei nella parte del torto. Punto.


----------



## Prealpi (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quelli che son contenti di questa cosa hanno la minima idea di cosa ci aspetta?
> 
> inoltre hanno la minima idea del perchè succederebbe e si sono chiesti perchè le tedesche non sono entrate? ma booooooo il calcio finisce stasera.


Messaggio semplicemente perfetto


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2021)

Ed il prestito preso da Morgan come si restituisce?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Vediamo.
> 
> Viste le proteste in Inghilterra, credo più a Perez che si stia smelmando i pantaloni in questo momento.



La stampa calcistica spagnola per il 90% è direttamente controllata da Perez.


----------



## Raryof (20 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Adesso tocca a Gazidis.



Torna Galliani?


----------



## Swaitak (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



se cominciano a raccattare cani e porci per sostituire anche una sola di queste è meglio che usciamo anche noi entro stasera.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2021)

Se salta la superlega per me è un dramma sportivo, si dimostra ancora di più come la Uefa sia la mafia del calcio.
L'interesse in questo sport sarà prossimo allo zero per quanto mi riguarda, fortuna che ho altri hobby.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come sempre, li vedi solo tu.
> Il resto del mondo la vede sempre diversamente, mah.



Ma che vedo diversamente? Ma i prezzi dei giocatori delle squadrette non le vedi?
Tu vivi davvero in un mondo tutto tuo davvero


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quelli che son contenti di questa cosa hanno la minima idea di cosa ci aspetta?
> 
> inoltre hanno la minima idea del perchè succederebbe e si sono chiesti perchè le tedesche non sono entrate? ma booooooo il calcio finisce stasera.



No,il calcio continuerà caro mio.
Forse,e dico forse,terminerà sul nascere questa legaporcheria.

Le tedesche non sono entrate perchè non sono così stupide. Tralasciando la competizione,che io reputo porcheria e voi no,ma va bene,pareri personali,ma vogliamo parlare delle tempistiche che hanno avuto i 12 ?


----------



## gabri65 (20 Aprile 2021)

Pazzesco.

Chiunque abbia ragione o torto, quanto sta succedendo è semplicemente la dimostrazione che a capo di queste cose ci stanno incompetenti cialtroni e mafiosi, da ambo le parti, e qualsiasi idiota qui nel forum saprebbe gestire meglio e con onestà.


----------



## First93 (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quelli che son contenti di questa cosa hanno la minima idea di cosa ci aspetta?
> 
> inoltre hanno la minima idea del perchè succederebbe e si sono chiesti perchè le tedesche non sono entrate? ma booooooo il calcio finisce stasera.



Sicuramente elliott avrà ancora molta voglia di buttare soldi a fondo perduto nel Milan...


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2021)

E se fosse una manovra per far calmare le acque?


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Assolutamente vero. Chi ama il calcio veramente era contro questo progetto ebraico-capitalistico- americano ****ico di calcio globalizzato del ***!! DMZ ha capito tutto come spesso . Pazzo mania sei nella parte del torto. Punto.



In che senso?
Guarda che io e dmz la pensiamo uguale eh...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

*La Juve smentisce le voci delle dimissioni di Agnelli previste nelle prossime ore.*


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quelli che son contenti di questa cosa hanno la minima idea di cosa ci aspetta?
> 
> inoltre hanno la minima idea del perchè succederebbe e si sono chiesti perchè le tedesche non sono entrate? ma booooooo il calcio finisce stasera.



Willi hai ragionissima. Io posso capire che i piugiovani siano attratti da questa superlega del ***.. Ma la gente di 40 50 anni che ha conosciuto il calcio vero come puo sostenere la morte dello sport piu bello del mondo. Lo ripeto ancora una voltà la gente che sostiene sto progetto all'opposto della morale e dei valori dello sport è vergognosa !Vergognosa!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2021)

A quanto pare non solo le inglesi,ma anche l'Atletico madrid starebbe valutando l'uscita....effetto domino in arrivo


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta alle 23.30 riunione di emergenza tra i 12 club *



Uahahah 

Finita


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Aprile 2021)

Cialtroni incredibili tutti. Mi meraviglio che anche squadre di premier abbiano fatto questa figura, mentre dal calcio italiano che è riuscito a distruggere la serie a negli ultimi venti anni mi aspetto anche di peggio. Sono completamente schifato da tutto, spero che crolli tutto il sistema inclusi i vari campionati nazionali e si ricostruisca tutto da zero. Allora si che si potrà parlare dei valori dello sport e del calcio che appartiene ai tifosi.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Juve smentisce le voci delle dimissioni di Agnelli previste nelle prossime ore.*



Peccato


----------



## Prealpi (20 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se salta la superlega per me è un dramma sportivo, si dimostra ancora di più come la Uefa sia la mafia del calcio.
> L'interesse in questo sport sarà prossimo allo zero per quanto mi riguarda, fortuna che ho altri hobby.


.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Uahahah
> 
> Finita



La Gazzetta è l'ultimo quotidiano che leggerei per avere notizie imparziali su questo argomento, visto che è di Cairo.


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A quanto pare non solo le inglesi,ma anche l'Atletico madrid starebbe valutando l'uscita....effetto domino in arrivo



Vediamo, qualcosa in più si saprà a riunione terminata.
Magari Perez e Agnelli sfoderano qualche asso


----------



## Raryof (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Juve smentisce le voci delle dimissioni di Agnelli previste nelle prossime ore.*



Stavo pensando all'Inter, adesso sì che falliscono per bene.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma che vedo diversamente? Ma i prezzi dei giocatori delle squadrette non le vedi?
> Tu vivi davvero in un mondo tutto tuo davvero



Non è quello il punto, non riesco proprio a capire che c' entra.
Ma se per Locatelli sparano 50 milioni, lascialo a loro.
Che vuoi da me?
Il problema saranno mica le squadrette che vogliono troppi soldi per dei cessi.
Fai a meno di prenderlo se vuoi fargli un torto no.

Il problema del calcio sono i costi folli acquisiti e reali, non le richieste assurde.

Il vs problema sono i 30.di Ronaldo, i 7 a Rabiot, i 7 a Ramsey.
Mica le richieste folli del Sassuolo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma si, che belle le leghe nazionali.
> 
> Bayern Monaco - Bayer Leverkusen 2-0 al minuto 26, senza Lewandosky...
> 
> ...



Non rosicare troppo che si sente il rumore fin qui


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



Annuncio superlega a notte fonde tra domenica/lunedì

Annuncio fine superlega a notte fonde tra martedì e mercoledì


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Aprile 2021)

Dichiarazione della società a giugno: "Se ci fosse stata la superlega avremmo impostato un mercato importante,ora purtroppo se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno,arrivederci arrivederci."


----------



## Andre96 (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quelli che son contenti di questa cosa hanno la minima idea di cosa ci aspetta?
> 
> inoltre hanno la minima idea del perchè succederebbe e si sono chiesti perchè le tedesche non sono entrate? ma booooooo il calcio finisce stasera.



Non so il calcio, ma il Milan è probabilmente morto oggi.
E loro esultano. Ma cosa pensano di aver ottenuto? Si sono chiesti cosa succederà ora a queste squadre o il perchè abbiano voluto fare la Superlega? Semplice voglia di più soldi?
Immagino che da domani il calcio sarà più bello e il Milan non subirà conseguenze. Capirei l'esultanza di molti.
Viva la UEFA!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Aprile 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> E se fosse una manovra per far calmare le acque?



Speriamo...


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando all'Inter, adesso sì che falliscono per bene.



Per quello sono contento in ogni caso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando all'Inter, adesso sì che falliscono per bene.



Inter finita per davvero, morti. Anche Rummenigge oggi ha detto che stanno fallendo, e niente li avrebbe salvati.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Willi hai ragionissima. Io posso capire che i piugiovani siano attratti da questa superlega del ***.. Ma la gente di 40 50 anni che ha conosciuto il calcio vero come puo sostenere la morte dello sport piu bello del mondo. Lo ripeto ancora una voltà la gente che sostiene sto progetto all'opposto della morale e dei valori dello sport è vergognosa !Vergognosa!!



Penso e forse ricordo tu non sia italiano amico, stai facendo una confusione che la metà avanza 
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In che senso?
> Guarda che io e dmz la pensiamo uguale eh...



Allora ti chiedo scusa. Il mio cervello sta fumando mi sono sbagliato sul tuo parere. Toutes mes excuses Monsieur Pazzo 

Questa vicenda mi ha seriamente schifato! Stanno programmando la morte del calcio e certi milanisti sostengono questa visione egoistica orrenda che mi farebbe chiudere con questo sport che è la nostra grande passione.


----------



## Mika (20 Aprile 2021)

Io so solo una cosa, che domenica sera Agnelli era presidente dell'ECA e membro della UEFA e ora ha perso tutto e ora lo sceicco del PSG è il presidente dell'ECA.

Io la vedo molto ma molto grigia la situazione ma forse sono io pessimista.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Aprile 2021)

sembra stiano uscendo tutte tranne le italiane (figurati) e il Real

al limite possono farla in quattro...una specie di quadrangolare...sponsor Birra Moretti..


----------



## Prealpi (20 Aprile 2021)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Non so il calcio, ma il Milan è probabilmente morto oggi.
> E loro esultano. Ma cosa pensano di aver ottenuto? Si sono chiesti cosa succederà ora a queste squadre o il perchè abbiano voluto fare la Superlega? Semplice voglia di più soldi?
> Immagino che da domani il calcio sarà più bello e il Milan non subirà conseguenze. Capirei l'esultanza di molti.
> Viva la UEFA!


.


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2021)

*Il Guardian dice che secondo la loro fonte il Barcellona per ora non si è ritirato da niente.*


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è quello il punto, non riesco proprio a capire che c' entra.
> Ma se per Locatelli sparano 50 milioni, lascialo a loro.
> Che vuoi da me?
> Il problema saranno mica le squadrette che vogliono troppi soldi per dei cessi.
> ...



Ecco non avevi capito 
Io non ho detto che i problemi della Juve dipendono da queste squadre che pretendono cifre folli. 
Io sto dicendo che questo È UNO dei problemi del calcio di oggi che poi uccide i giovani talenti con questo meccanismo.
Le squadrette campano così. È ridicolo chiedere 60 milioni per vlahovic è così generi pure tutti quel casino di plusvalenze. Sono tanti mali che si uniscono e poi ci ritroviamo al punto di oggi


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quelli che son contenti di questa cosa hanno la minima idea di cosa ci aspetta?
> 
> inoltre hanno la minima idea del perchè succederebbe e si sono chiesti perchè le tedesche non sono entrate? ma booooooo il calcio finisce stasera.



Ma stai calmo willi 

Sabato non mi sembravi preoccupato per il futuro del calcio, non vedo perché devi esserlo adesso.


----------



## Prealpi (20 Aprile 2021)

Come minimo per uscire da un accordo simile ci saranno penali milionarie


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vediamo, qualcosa in più si saprà a riunione terminata.
> Magari Perez e Agnelli sfoderano qualche asso



Si,l'asso di una superlega con le squadre che fino ad 1 ora fa reputavano inferiori e degne di morire di crisi ...

Alla fine di tutto,in un caso o nell'altro,resterà la delusione di aver letto talmente tanti commenti di persone non più amanti dello sport e dei valori che rappresenta,ma del business nella forma più estrema possibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Il Guardian dice che secondo la loro fonte il Barcellona per ora non si è ritirato da niente.*



Non si è ritirato, ha detto che decideranno i soci. Un modo politicamente corretto per dire che sono fuori.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



Speriamo che siano giunti ad un accordo con la UEFA a questo punto.
E che i gobbi e le melme falliscano domani


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ecco non avevi capito
> Io non ho detto che i problemi della Juve dipendono da queste squadre che pretendono cifre folli.
> Io sto dicendo che questo È UNO dei problemi del calcio di oggi che poi uccide i giovani talenti con questo meccanismo.
> Le squadrette campano così. È ridicolo chiedere 60 milioni per vlahovic è così generi pure tutti quel casino di plusvalenze. Sono tanti mali che si uniscono e poi ci ritroviamo al punto di oggi



Certo, ma non è quello il problema.
Nel senso, non l' avresti comunque risolto nemmeno con la Superlega secondo me


----------



## vannu994 (20 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Il Guardian dice che secondo la loro fonte il Barcellona per ora non si è ritirato da niente.*



Non so se è già stato scritto ma *il Presidente del Manchester United si è dimesso*


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, hai ragione. Ma anche qui molti, comunque riservavano qualche dubbio, tipo [MENTION=4357]sunburn[/MENTION] o [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION]
> 
> Qualcuno per favore, avvisi [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] che non se ne fa più niente, era già partito in quinta con l' organizzazione delle trasferte ( scherzo zio)


Ma in realtà penso che il suo fosse più un discorso di real politik: con l’attuale format la CL ormai è stata munta al massimo e se i club vogliono aumentare in maniera importante i ricavi devono fare una Superleague.
Per quanto mi riguarda, la cosa fastidiosa era la presenza fissa a vita. Però non troverei sbagliato un sistema di licenze pluriennali per consentire un minimo di progettualità. Del tipo: entri per 3 anni, se in questi tre anni non arrivi fra le prime 4 in campionato e non ottieni almeno il risultato X in Superleague, esci e puoi poi rientrare come le altre.

In ogni caso, se salta, significa che la UEFA ha più potere politico, economico e finanziario dei primi 12 club per importanza e seguito sportivo messi insieme. E la cosa non è molto tranquillizzante.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Come minimo per uscire da un accordo simile ci saranno penali milionarie



Se escono tutte, probabilmente no


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo in Boban, ad ora è la nostra unica via di salvezza, confido nell'amicizia con paolo.



si bell'amico quello che lo ha fatto andare avanti e poi è rimasto sulla sedia.
lascia stare.


----------



## sacchino (20 Aprile 2021)

E se il tanto vituperato Gazzosa avesse ordito il tutto per far fuori i gobbi e le melme?


----------



## Mika (20 Aprile 2021)

Due sono le cose:

-In Inghilterra hanno sparato fake news ad orologeria sulle inglesi e stasera Perez smentisce tutto.
-Si scioglie la Superlega e si chiede pure scusa altrimenti sono cavoli per le 12

La seconda sarebbe una figura di m clamorosa... da dimissioni immediate di chi ha partorito sta cosa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> E se il tanto vituperato Gazzosa avesse ordito il tutto per far fuori i gobbi e le melme?



Non credo proprio,sai ora quanta melma ci arriverà addosso ? a partire da domani.
Non dovevano accettare fin dall'inizio,lasciando la patata bollente a tutte le altre squadre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> E se il tanto vituperato Gazzosa avesse ordito il tutto per far fuori i gobbi e le melme?



Credo che stai sopravvalutando leggermente la sua arguzia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma in realtà penso che il suo fosse più un discorso di real politik: con l’attuale format la CL ormai è stata munta al massimo e se i club vogliono aumentare in maniera importante devono fare una Superleague.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, la cosa fastidiosa era la presenza fissa a vita. Però non troverei sbagliato un sistema di licenze pluriennali per consentire un minimo di progettualità. Del tipo: entri per 3 anni, se in questi tre anni non arrivi fra le prime 4 in campionato e non ottieni almeno il risultato X in Superleague, esci e puoi poi rientrare come le altre.
> 
> In ogni caso, se salta, significa che la UEFA ha più potere politico, economico e finanziario dei primi 12 club per importanza e seguito sportivo messi insieme. E la cosa non è molto tranquillizzante.



Basta fare la Superlega in base ai risultati della stagione precedente.
Troppo facile soldi stra garantiti, bella vita cosi.
Pensassero meglio prima di stra pagare cani e porci la prossima volta.

Che la UEFA abbia più potere di 12 squadre, al netto delle loro mafiosate, è solo un bene e auspicabile.
Dovrebbe essere il massimo organismo del calcio, abbastanza normale abbia molto potere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco.
> 
> Chiunque abbia ragione o torto, quanto sta succedendo è semplicemente la dimostrazione che a capo di queste cose ci stanno incompetenti cialtroni e mafiosi, da ambo le parti, e qualsiasi idiota qui nel forum saprebbe gestire meglio e con onestà.



Sempre lucido.

Alla faccia dei "competenti" e "progressisti"


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2021)

*Alle 23:30 la riunione per decidere il futuro della Superlega*


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Inghilterra che dopo la brexit potrebbe dimostrarsi ancora una volta argine al liberismo più sfrenato mandando a monte sta pagliacciata



fantastici... prima la fanno e poi la mandano all'aria ... geni


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



Questa, comunque, è stata una boccata d'aria. Mi sono divertito.. Da febbraio 2020 non si parlava che covid.. da domani si torna a parlare di Covid


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Cialtroni incredibili tutti. Mi meraviglio che anche squadre di premier abbiano fatto questa figura, mentre dal calcio italiano che è riuscito a distruggere la serie a negli ultimi venti anni mi aspetto anche di peggio. Sono completamente schifato da tutto, spero che crolli tutto il sistema inclusi i vari campionati nazionali e si ricostruisca tutto da zero. Allora si che si potrà parlare dei valori dello sport e del calcio che appartiene ai tifosi.



Completamente d'accordo. Ma dubito. 

Mi accontento se verranno fatti fuori i procuratori.


----------



## sacchino (20 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio,sai ora quanta melma ci arriverà addosso ? a partire da domani.
> Non dovevano accettare fin dall'inizio,lasciando la patata bollente a tutte le altre squadre



Finisce tutto in pane e acqua, con la sola differenza che i costi di tutte le altre squadre rimangono insostenibili, anzi alla Juve gli si aggiunge il 'pacco' Gigio.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Aprile 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> E se il tanto vituperato Gazzosa avesse ordito il tutto per far fuori i gobbi e le melme?



è capace di trascinarci nel baratro pur tentando di fare il bene (economico) della squadra, lascia perdere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa, comunque, è stata una boccata d'aria. Mi sono divertito.. Da febbraio 2020 non si parlava che covid.. da domani si torna a parlare di Covid



Ahahahaha grande Tifo, hai proprio ragione!


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Messaggio semplicemente perfetto



booooooo ma io son sconvolto nel leggere gente che esulta e parla di boiate politically correct. 
tra 1-2-3 anni tireremo le somme su questi 2 giorni.

ma occhio potrebbe essere una mossa mediatica solo per far finire la stagione.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Aprile 2021)

Contenti voi amici miei 

Godiamoci il Milan di Chalanogl, Saelemaekers, Castillejo, Meité e compania bella  , da milanista é proprio un insulto non tifare per la SUperleague. Ci vuole coraggio poi a criticare la proprietà per il mercato, i soldi non ci sono ed i conti sono in rosso. Mettiamo in ciaro una cosa, il Milan probabilmente non tornerà ad alzare una Champions per almeno 10 anni ad essere ottimisti, il divario tra i top club diventerà sempre più grande e noi sprofonderemo sempre più giù nell'oblio.


----------



## Prealpi (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> booooooo ma io son sconvolto nel leggere gente che esulta e parla di boiate politically correct.
> tra 1-2-3 anni tireremo le somme su questi 2 giorni.
> 
> ma occhio potrebbe essere una mossa mediatica solo per far finire la stagione.


.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Aprile 2021)




----------



## Raryof (20 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ecco non avevi capito
> Io non ho detto che i problemi della Juve dipendono da queste squadre che pretendono cifre folli.
> Io sto dicendo che questo È UNO dei problemi del calcio di oggi che poi uccide i giovani talenti con questo meccanismo.
> Le squadrette campano così. È ridicolo chiedere 60 milioni per vlahovic è così generi pure tutti quel casino di plusvalenze. Sono tanti mali che si uniscono e poi ci ritroviamo al punto di oggi



Haka pure voi dovrete entrare in quell'ottica di pensiero in cui il mercato interno (sovrapprezzato) dovrà essere lasciato stare, niente più Chiesa a 45-60 mln, Kulu a 45, plusvalenze con squadrette che poi non portano a nulla, oltre a questo i super ingaggi, i P0 super costosi, il mercato onirico non esiste più, ora serve ridare una ridimensionata a queste Serietta A facendo in modo che si riducano le squadre e che molti parrucconi nostrani, incapaci, vadano a casa, se le big smetteranno di finanziare le "piccole" con la riduzione delle squadre a 16 ci saranno molti più problemi per almeno 7-8 squadre, in pratica mezza Serie A, lì capisci che immobilismo, ostracismo portano dritti dritti in serie B.
Continuare come prima porterà ad ulteriori disastri finanziari e l'ossessione Champions rimarrà per sempre perché Agnelli si è messo contro tutto il sistema mafioso del calcio europeo e gliela faranno pagare molto presto, probabilmente regaleranno un paio di Champions al Psg ma la ferita con le altre rimarrà insanabile perché se non ho capito male tutti i dirigenti attuali di queste 12 squadre difficilmente rientreranno tra i poteri forti del palazzone blustellato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Boh, comunque aldilà di come finirà 'sta roba è un fail clamoroso a livello di comunicazione.
> 
> Appare dal nulla o quasi a mezzanotte, non si capisce chi è stato invitato o meno, non si capisce quando parte, non si capisce come funzionano gli inviti, nessuno ha chiesto nulla ai tifosi, ai giocatori, etc. Ciliegina sulla torta, sono riusciti a far passare quei mafiosi dell'UEFA come i difensori del calcio.
> 
> Monociglio masterclass



Quello che molti qui dentro, non io perché mi scaldo facilmente, stanno cercando di spiegare.
Ma è più facile dire:"il calcio è già mortoh, la Uefa è mafiosa quanto loroh"


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Contenti voi amici miei
> 
> Godiamoci il Milan di Chalanogl, Saelemaekers, Castillejo, Meité e compania bella  , da milanista é proprio un insulto non tifare per la SUperleague. Ci vuole coraggio poi a criticare la proprietà per il mercato, i soldi non ci sono ed i conti sono in rosso. Mettiamo in ciaro una cosa, il Milan probabilmente non tornerà ad alzare una Champions per almeno 10 anni ad essere ottimisti, il divario tra i top club diventerà sempre più grande e noi sprofonderemo sempre più giù nell'oblio.



Guardando il proprio orticello, mazzata tremenda. Ma c'è chi sta peggio.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione della società a giugno: "Se ci fosse stata la superlega avremmo impostato un mercato importante,ora purtroppo se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno,arrivederci arrivederci."


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Willi hai ragionissima. Io posso capire che i piugiovani siano attratti da questa superlega del ***.. Ma la gente di 40 50 anni che ha conosciuto il calcio vero come puo sostenere la morte dello sport piu bello del mondo. Lo ripeto ancora una voltà la gente che sostiene sto progetto all'opposto della morale e dei valori dello sport è vergognosa !Vergognosa!!



no io intendevo questa entrata-uscita. per me la retorica sta a zero perchè di sport non ce n'è nemmeno ora. parlare di leicester non ha alcun senso come dello scudetto del verona o cose così. mi spiace.


----------



## sacchino (20 Aprile 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è capace di trascinarci nel baratro pur tentando di fare il bene (economico) della squadra, lascia perdere



Quale baratro? Se due anni fa i gobbi e il Napoli non perdevano punti con la Dopalanta ora in Champions ci saremmo noi e staremmo raccontando un'altra storia, ti ricordo che siamo secondi con i costi più sostenibili della serie a.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


>



Quindi si tagliano gli stipendi? Gli abbonamenti Tv costeranno un po meno?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa, comunque, è stata una boccata d'aria. Mi sono divertito.. Da febbraio 2020 non si parlava che covid.. da domani si torna a parlare di Covid



Amara verità.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Aprile 2021)

mamma mia ma che siamo al circo? questi fanno comunicati congiunti e dopo 2 giorni scappano. ma non era ampiamente prevista la reazione UEFA, tifosi, stampa? Sono senza parole, mi sembrano dilettanti allo sbaraglio


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mamma mia ma che siamo al circo? questi fanno comunicati congiunti e dopo 2 giorni scappano. ma non era ampiamente prevista la reazione UEFA, tifosi, stampa? Sono senza parole, mi sembrano dilettanti allo sbaraglio



Sono dei pagliacci assoluti.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mamma mia ma che siamo al circo? questi fanno comunicati congiunti e dopo 2 giorni scappano. ma non era ampiamente prevista la reazione UEFA, tifosi, stampa? Sono senza parole, mi sembrano dilettanti allo sbaraglio



Incredibile


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2021)

Ottimo. È stato un abominio già solo il fatto di averla pensata


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando all'Inter, adesso sì che falliscono per bene.



Al contrario...con le penali che pagherà chi uscirà si ripagheranno tutti i debiti


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Basta fare la Superlega in base ai risultati della stagione precedente.
> Troppo facile soldi stra garantiti, bella vita cosi.
> Pensassero meglio prima di stra pagare cani e porci la prossima volta.
> 
> ...



Il problema è chi tira le fila della UEFA e a che scopo. 
Voglio dire, non è normale che un capo di governo si metta minacciare ritorsioni per via legislativa...

Comunque sia, come ho detto ieri, vediamo di arrivare quarti quest’anno. Poi quel che sarà, sarà.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mamma mia ma che siamo al circo? questi fanno comunicati congiunti e dopo 2 giorni scappano. ma non era ampiamente prevista la reazione UEFA, tifosi, stampa? Sono senza parole, mi sembrano dilettanti allo sbaraglio



Secondo me sì, erano previsti ma non in questo modo.. secondo me c'è stato una campagna massiccia. Basta vedere i tifosi del Chelsea cosa hanno fatto, questi pazzi si sono ammassati mandato in vacca tutte le misure covid... caos totale dei media.

Onestamente, io fossi dei 12, mai e poi mai mi sarei immaginato robe del genere.. poi Macron e Boris Johson pronti ad attaccare, quasi che ci fosse una guerra in atto.


----------



## Snake (20 Aprile 2021)

io cercherei di capire il motivo di questo dietrofront, soprattutto delle inglesi...forse se ti metti contro il governo delle penali te ne sbatti altamente...


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## __king george__ (20 Aprile 2021)

mah secondo me sta storia delle penali comunque è tutta da vedere...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma stai calmo willi
> 
> Sabato non mi sembravi preoccupato per il futuro del calcio, non vedo perché devi esserlo adesso.



sinceramente, io da te non mi aspettavo questa presa di posizione così poco "aperta" e da tifoso da gazzetta.
una visione miope e condizionata da cialtronate assurde sentite in tv.
sabato non era successo quel che è successo in questi 2 giorni.
ne riparleremo tra qualche mese, adesso vediamo come finisce.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2021)

Occhio comunque a dar per morti cagnacci maledetti come Agnelli e Perez... questi piuttosto portano tutti con loro nell'oltretomba.

Aspettiamo le 23.30.

Diciamo che l'indizio più favorevole alla fine della buffonata sono le dimissioni del tizio del Manchester, che era vice presidente di Superlega assieme all'ovino.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Aprile 2021)

I 12 promotori hanno scoperto di avere contro:

1) I mezzi di informazione, che hanno, conseguentemente, spazio a
2) I tifosi contrari al progetto, capaci di farsi largo anche sui social
3) Le massime autorità calcistiche d'Europa e del mondo,
4) I giocatori e gli allenatori: quelli più in vista si sono espressi tutti contro

ma soprattutto

4) I politici: i primi ministri di Italia e Regno Unito, il Presidente della Repubblica francese e la Commissione Europea.

Non avevano scampo, onore se resistono a pressioni di questo genere ma mi sembra difficile.

Preciso che io non sono a favore della Superlega e contemporaneamente sono contro questa serie A e questa Champions League e sono contrario anche a quella riformata.

Finché non si capirà che il male del calcio sono i soldi, chi è cresciuto troppo, dovrà dimagrire: vale per le spagnole e da noi anche per ladri e melme. 
L'austerità valga per tutti. 
Quindi via alle svendite e alle rinegoziazioni dei contratti.


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mamma mia ma che siamo al circo? questi fanno comunicati congiunti e dopo 2 giorni scappano. ma non era ampiamente prevista la reazione UEFA, tifosi, stampa? Sono senza parole, mi sembrano dilettanti allo sbaraglio


Ipotesi 1: sono dei totali incapaci.
Ipotesi 2: è successo qualcosa di enorme, che va ben oltre le ridicole minacce delle istituzioni calcistiche o delle proteste di qualche tifoso.


----------



## Raryof (20 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Occhio comunque a dar per morti cagnacci maledetti come Agnelli e Perez... questi piuttosto portano tutti con loro nell'oltretomba.
> 
> Aspettiamo le 23.30.
> 
> Diciamo che l'indizio più favorevole alla fine della buffonata sono le dimissioni del tizio del Manchester, che era vice presidente di Superlega assieme all'ovino.



Da quel che ho capito leggendo roba da vari siti spagnoli Perez non sarebbe per nulla preoccupato, boh vai a capire cosa bolle in pentola.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Aprile 2021)

Hanno progettato una rivoluzione per soli ricchi con ambizioni d'avidità, ora che si sorbiscano insulti e conseguenze del caso. 
Cioè questi avevano persino in programma di ridurre il minutaggio delle partite, sono dei completi ebeti.

Le cose devono cambiare, ma devono essere coinvolti tutti i club, le associazioni e le leghe e premiare le idee migliori, quelle maggiormente condivise, non solo da proprietari, ma da calciatori e addetti, tifosi compresi e mi riferisco a tutti gli appassionati, non ad affiliati e spettatori paganti.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se escono tutte, probabilmente no



Escono tutte se e solo se trovano accordo economico con l'uefa


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



Comunque avessero fatto sto casino per l'assegnazione dei mondiali del Qatar...

Che ipocrisia questo mondo


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa, comunque, è stata una boccata d'aria. Mi sono divertito.. Da febbraio 2020 non si parlava che covid.. da domani si torna a parlare di Covid



ahahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



spero di no


----------



## chicagousait (20 Aprile 2021)

A breve mi aspetto una dichiarazione congiunta dei 12 dove dichiarano "stavamo scherzando, che ci avete creduto?"


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, ma non è quello il problema.
> Nel senso, non l' avresti comunque risolto nemmeno con la Superlega secondo me



Invece sì ed è proprio per questo che tutte le squadrette sono insorte.
Ieri alla riunione di lega, Cairo inveiva contro le 3 big dicendo che con quei soldi avrebbero vinto sempre lo scudetto e agnelli gli ha chiuso la bocca dicendogli che da circa 80 anni succede questo.
Questo per dire che loro campano così e rovinano il calcio


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



Però io non capisco una cosa. Il sondaggio dice che quasi il 70% degli utenti di questo forum erano favorevoli.
Ora leggendo velocemente queste pagine mi pare che la quasi totalità esulti invece alla possibilità che l'idea della Superlega si sfaldi.
Che cosa non sto capendo?


----------



## uolfetto (20 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è chi tira le fila della UEFA e a che scopo.
> Voglio dire, non è normale che un capo di governo si metta minacciare ritorsioni per via legislativa...
> 
> Comunque sia, come ho detto ieri, vediamo di arrivare quarti quest’anno. Poi quel che sarà, sarà.



Perchè qualcuno pensa ancora che la prossima stagione (quale che sia la coppa a cui ci qualifichiamo) noi parteciperemo alle coppe europee con il fair play finanziario uefa? io scommetto di no fin d'ora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è chi tira le fila della UEFA e a che scopo.
> Voglio dire, non è normale che un capo di governo si metta minacciare ritorsioni per via legislativa...
> 
> Comunque sia, come ho detto ieri, vediamo di arrivare quarti quest’anno. Poi quel che sarà, sarà.



infatti è un'assurdità quel che sta succedendo e c'è gente che esulta perchè il sogno leicester vive ancora. 
bah... qua c'è da farsi 1000 domande altrochè.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mah secondo me sta storia delle penali comunque è tutta da vedere...



L'ha dichiarato ufficialmente Perez. D'altra parte i 12 hanno firmato un contratto e se non lo onorano devono pagare


----------



## __king george__ (20 Aprile 2021)

intanto Berlusconi si sta chiedendo come mai il Monza non sia stato invitato nella superlega..


----------



## __king george__ (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> L'ha dichiarato ufficialmente Perez. D'altra parte i 12 hanno firmato un contratto e se non lo onorano devono pagare



beh allora forse non sono cosi alte..magari alte per noi ma non per loro

un pò come le megamulte ai giocatori che poi in realtà per loro sono briciole


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Però io non capisco una cosa. Il sondaggio dice che quasi il 70% degli utenti di questo forum erano favorevoli.
> Ora leggendo velocemente queste pagine mi pare che la quasi totalità esulti invece alla possibilità che l'idea della Superlega si sfaldi.
> Che cosa non sto capendo?



No stai capendo che la maggioranza che aveva votato per la SL nel sondaggio sta semplicemente ignorando questa discussione.
Non penso che qualcuno abbia cambiato idea in qualche ora.

Ero contrario e rimango contrario.
Proviamo a cambiare il calcio. Sia nazionale che europeo.
Ma migliorare non vuole dire che lo dobbiamo distruggere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Escono tutte se e solo se trovano accordo economico con l'uefa



400M a testa da restituire in 20 anni e passa la paura.
viva il calcio pulito ahahahah


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione della società a giugno: "Se ci fosse stata la superlega avremmo impostato un mercato importante,ora purtroppo se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno,arrivederci arrivederci."



Per mé tutti questi giocatori non rinnovati o non riscattati é per questo motivo.
Se arrivano introiti aggiuntivi, si riscatta.
Se salta tutto si fa come hanno chiesto ad alta voce i tifosi oggi: si pende quello che si incassa. Elliot chiuderá i cordoni della borsa e dirá... ricavate 150? Spendete 140! “Ma abbiamo costi generali di 80 milioni!”, “benissimo, spendere 60 per La Rosa”. “Ma solo per i 12 giocatori che abbiamo spendiamo 50!” . “Perfetto, avete 10 per prendere gli altri 8-9 da aggiungere ai primavera”.

É cosí i tifosi, finalmente, gioiranno.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mah secondo me sta storia delle penali comunque è tutta da vedere...



Quindi secondo te una società si prende un impegno di 23 anni, con una presa di posizione forte, inimicandosi praticamente tutto il mondo senza una penale? In che multiverso?

I 12 club fondatori hanno fatto questa scelta sapendo benissimo a cosa andavano in contro, se un club vuole abbandonare salvandosi la faccia gli altri ci rimettono, la banca non approva i soldi stanziati i contratti diminuirebbero e si fa un circo per niente.

Come minimo ci deve essere una multa salata, in questi 23 anni contando 3 miliardi per anno (e sono gentile) si va per i 70 miliardi...

Tutta da vedere é la somma della penale, non l'esistenza.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Perchè qualcuno pensa ancora che la prossima stagione (quale che sia la coppa a cui ci qualifichiamo) noi parteciperemo alle coppe europee con il fair play finanziario uefa? io scommetto di no fin d'ora.



Ma non esiste più da 2 anni...anche perché se no non trovavano squadre in Europa x fare la champion...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Aprile 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Però io non capisco una cosa. Il sondaggio dice che quasi il 70% degli utenti di questo forum erano favorevoli.
> Ora leggendo velocemente queste pagine mi pare che la quasi totalità esulti invece alla possibilità che l'idea della Superlega si sfaldi.
> Che cosa non sto capendo?



Io avevo votato in maniera favorevole ma con riserve...proprio non mi piaceva il sistema senza retrocessioni e praticamente a numero chiuso. Penso che inconsciamente stessi facendo buon viso a cattivo gioco


----------



## Snake (20 Aprile 2021)

*Boris Johnson:la decisione di Chelsea e Manchester City è - se confermata - assolutamente giusta e li lodo per questo. Spero che gli altri club coinvolti nella Super League europea seguano il loro esempio.*


----------



## mabadi (20 Aprile 2021)

bisogna vedere se chi ha firmato aveva i poteri.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Haka pure voi dovrete entrare in quell'ottica di pensiero in cui il mercato interno (sovrapprezzato) dovrà essere lasciato stare, niente più Chiesa a 45-60 mln, Kulu a 45, plusvalenze con squadrette che poi non portano a nulla, oltre a questo i super ingaggi, i P0 super costosi, il mercato onirico non esiste più, ora serve ridare una ridimensionata a queste Serietta A facendo in modo che si riducano le squadre e che molti parrucconi nostrani, incapaci, vadano a casa, se le big smetteranno di finanziare le "piccole" con la riduzione delle squadre a 16 ci saranno molti più problemi per almeno 7-8 squadre, in pratica mezza Serie A, lì capisci che immobilismo, ostracismo portano dritti dritti in serie B.
> Continuare come prima porterà ad ulteriori disastri finanziari e l'ossessione Champions rimarrà per sempre perché Agnelli si è messo contro tutto il sistema mafioso del calcio europeo e gliela faranno pagare molto presto, probabilmente regaleranno un paio di Champions al Psg ma la ferita con le altre rimarrà insanabile perché se non ho capito male tutti i dirigenti attuali di queste 12 squadre difficilmente rientreranno tra i poteri forti del palazzone blustellato.



Assolutamente d’accordo con te su tutto. Però dobbiamo dire anche che senza questo la serie a starebbe anche peggio perché si regge in piedi così al di là di tutti gli errori commessi dalla Juve.
Per il resto, per me, il tuo intervento è perfetto


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson:la decisione di Chelsea e Manchester City è - se confermata - assolutamente giusta e li lodo per questo. Spero che gli altri club coinvolti nella Super League europea seguano il loro esempio.*



Che personaggio falso e disgustoso, la politica non c'entra nulla col lo sport certo come no.. ah Johnson zero commenti sul Qatar eh?


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2021)

Su Twitter il capitano del Liverpool Jordan Henderson ha scritto che ai giocatori dei reds "non piace l'idea e non vogliono che venga messa in atto".


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh allora forse non sono cosi alte..magari alte per noi ma non per loro
> 
> un pò come le megamulte ai giocatori che poi in realtà per loro sono briciole



Perez ha parlato di penali altissime. Certo x le inglesi saranno meno alte che x noi...se poi interviene il governo inglese ad aiutare le squadre che vogliono uscire. Se escono le 6 inglesi le altre 6 prenderanno un bel po di soldi.


----------



## Milo (20 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Hanno progettato una rivoluzione per soli ricchi con ambizioni d'avidità, ora che si sorbiscano insulti e conseguenze del caso.
> Cioè questi avevano persino in programma di ridurre il minutaggio delle partite, sono dei completi ebeti.
> 
> Le cose devono cambiare, ma devono essere coinvolti tutti i club, le associazioni e le leghe e premiare le idee migliori, quelle maggiormente condivise, non solo da proprietari, ma da calciatori e addetti, tifosi compresi e mi riferisco a tutti gli appassionati, non ad affiliati e spettatori paganti.



Se coinvolgi tutti, hai una bella serie A a 40 squadre, cosí tante societá dividono la torta, ci sono tanti posti di lavoro per i calciatori, i tifosi vedono i guadagni medi scendere e godono di questa riduzione di reddito medio.

Alla fine tutti contenti


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Aprile 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> No stai capendo che la maggioranza che aveva votato per la SL nel sondaggio sta semplicemente ignorando questa discussione.
> Non penso che qualcuno abbia cambiato idea in qualche ora.
> 
> Ero contrario e rimango contrario.
> ...



Già. La famosa maggioranza silenziosa. E' come dici tu.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...




*Basta

Leggete e quotate*


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sinceramente, io da te non mi aspettavo questa presa di posizione così poco "aperta" e da tifoso da gazzetta.
> una visione miope e condizionata da cialtronate assurde sentite in tv.
> sabato non era successo quel che è successo in questi 2 giorni.
> ne riparleremo tra qualche mese, adesso vediamo come finisce.



Ma che poco aperta e miope.
Sai che mi frega delle teorie che sento in tv.
Semplicemente una lega chiusa avrebbe reso tutto noiosissimo e poco stimolante.

Mi diverto di più se devo sudarmi tutto 

Se siamo IL MILAN, non ci dovrebbero servire scorciatoie per tornare al top, no?


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dalla precedente discussione
> 
> Secondo quanto ripotato dall'Inghiterra la voce sta sempre trovando conferme. Visto le pressioni, il Chelsea, è pronto a lasciare la Superlega. Il Chelsea sta preparando i documenti d'uscità proprio in queste ore.
> 
> ...



...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2021)

Comunque non so se ve ne siete accorti, ma la pagina del Milan su instagram mi pare abbia perso 100 mila follower in questi due giorni. Da 9,8 milioni a 9,7.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2021)

*Il City esce ufficialmente. Procedure avviate.

I tifosi del Chelsea esultato per strada per l'uscita del loro club.*


----------

